# My 30 Gallon SW



## BlueJosh

Long Tentacle Anemone









Peppermint Shrimp









Skunk Cleaner Shrimp









Sand Sifting Star


----------



## onefish2fish

welcome to the forum. those are some really nice shots. do you have a full tank shot and do you care to share more information about the tank?


----------



## BlueJosh

Here is a full tank shot I took today. I usually don't take them because my clownfish don't stop moving.


----------



## BlueJosh

Got some new Live Rock and added it to the tank. Here is a new full tank shot with the old one.

Old Shot









New Shot


----------



## junosama

Thats a pretty nice tank I want a saltwater tank so bad. As soon as I get my house Im finally getting a nice size one.


----------



## eileen

Nice pictures and tank. You should enter some of those close up pictures on the photo contest they have every month.

I've seen saltwater tanks go for so cheap with live rock and stuff on craigslist as poeple get out of the hobby or move. Make sure you check craigslist first before you go out and buy everything for saltwater tank. It would be under Pets or General for sale in your area if you have a Craigslist.


----------

